# UPGRADING MY 14' ALUMACRAFT



## 3weight (May 11, 2008)

New to the group here, but have had this 14' Alumacraft for some time. When I first got it, I made a few mods with the front seat, back seat and trolling motor mount. I also put some plywood in the floor. After toying with the idea of finishing the inside, I stumbled across this site and decided to go for it. You guys have given me some pretty good ideas that I will use. The pictures show the boat before and the progression I am making. 

I will update as I move along. 


BEFORE
14' Alumacraft, 15hp Johnson, Fish Finder, Trolling Motor










Front Seat Mod





Back Seat Mod









Plywood Floors









I decided to cut plywood to fit over the aluminum and attach the carpet to the plywood. 





I figured I could use a little extra storage as well, so I bought a container from lowes and cut a hole for it to fit in. The process went pretty easy so I will probably add a couple more before I'm done. 













This was a very time consuming process, much more so than I thought it would be. By the end of the day I had all the plywood panels cut to size and got them all covered in carpet, but did not have time to get them fastened to the boat. 





My help kind of slacked off on me towards the end of the day. 









Hopefully, I will be able to finish the carpet and storage this week and will move on to the floor next week. I am going to redo the floor and cut out around the ribs so I dont have fish falling through the gap in the side. I thought about decking the front, but I dont really need it because the way I have the seat is so comfotable and I dont really stand up when I fish anyway, so I will probably just keep the floor low.

I need to replace the bow stop on the trailer. I have looked at Bass Pro and Boaters World and cant find one for a flat front boat.
Can any of you guys reccomend where I can find one or how I can make one?


----------



## Waterwings (May 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8) 

I like the setup for the front seat pedastal with the battery beneath it. Is that battery used for the tm only or other accessories?


----------



## 3weight (May 11, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8)
> 
> I like the setup for the front seat pedastal with the battery beneath it. Is that battery used for the tm only or other accessories?




Thanks Waterwings, that front seat is really comfortable and its a great place to store the battery to even out the weight a little. Everythng electronic runs off that battery. The gas motor is a manual start so it doesnt need a battery. I run the tm, ff, and I have a 12v plug for my gps and cell phone charger, and just the running lights running off the battery now. 

It is all straight wired to the battery now, but I plan on putting a panel board on the side of that pedestal soon to control everything.


----------



## Waterwings (May 11, 2008)

> ...I plan on putting a panel board on the side of that pedestal soon to control everything.



That'll be a nice addition!


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2008)

Good job man! Its coming out nice. The battery placement for your boat is perfect.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 11, 2008)

Nice, I like the extra storage container, nice job on the install too, can't have enough storage areas  keep us posted


----------



## Old Bill (May 11, 2008)

That is a very nice looking boat! I like the way everything is laid out.

Here are a couple of photos that show how I modified the trailer winch support post to fit a flat bow boat I was making.











I'll see if I have a better close of of the wooden bracket(?) I made.

Here it is!


----------



## 3weight (May 12, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> Here are a couple of photos that show how I modified the trailer winch support post to fit a flat bow boat I was making.



Thanks Old Bill, I guess that is a 2x6?


----------



## Old Bill (May 12, 2008)

3weight said:


> Old Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of photos that show how I modified the trailer winch support post to fit a flat bow boat I was making.
> ...



No, it was a 2x4, with a smaller 2x4 in the center, that was cut at an angle so the larger 2x4 would fit flat to the boat's bow.


----------



## Tompatt (May 14, 2008)

does the front floor arch up? if so how did u deck the front?


----------



## 3weight (May 14, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> does the front floor arch up? if so how did u deck the front?



The front floor does arch up, but i didnt deck it.


----------



## Tompatt (May 14, 2008)

3weight said:


> Tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > does the front floor arch up? if so how did u deck the front?
> ...



i mean lay the plywood. would that be at a weird angle?


----------



## 3weight (May 15, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> 3weight said:
> 
> 
> > Tompatt said:
> ...




Man, Im lost. I only put plywood on parts that were flat - the benches. There is some plywood that is just laying on the floor to give you somewhere to walk. I never fastened it down. I think over time it has formed to the the angle of the floor. I will be replacing the plywood in the floor with something that looks a little better. I will post pics when I do. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## 3weight (May 19, 2008)

I was able to finish carpeting the benches this weekend and finished the 2 storage hatches that I added. Here are some photos. 

















I fastened the carpeted plywood to the benches with 1/4'' SS washers and 1-1/4'' decking screws. I thought it turned out pretty good. 






The storage hatches came together nicely as well. Thanks to the posts who reccommended cutting the lids 1/8'' smaller than the opening to allow for the carpet. That is dead on. I went to West Marine to buy some SS hinges for the hatches, but ran across these black plastic hinges that were priced at $18.99 a pair, but they were on clearance so I ended up getting them for $5.00 a pair. I used some nylon webbed strapping that I had on hand for the hatch pulls. It was cheap and works pretty good. 






I put plywood on all the aluminum surfaces except on the built in livewell top. Because of the way the livewell opens and closes, I was afraid it would get too tricky with having to remove the door and refasten it just to add plywood, so i stuck the carpet right to the aluminum. I had to add a nylon strap to the livewell to make it easier to open since it doesn't sit on top of the side anymore. 











You can see in the pictures that I have also put new floors in. I replaced the old plywood floors I had and this time I cut out around the ribs in the boat to eliminate the gap in the side. I like it much better. I will carpet the new floors as soon as I get a chance. I will add photos when I do.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 19, 2008)

Hot damn that looks good - very nice job.

Seems like your gog likes it as well - does the dog fish?


----------



## 3weight (May 19, 2008)

esquired said:


> Hot damn that looks good - very nice job.
> 
> Seems like your gog likes it as well - does the dog fish?




Thanks! The dog loves to fish. She is looking forward to having the carpet to sit on rather than that hot aluminum.


----------



## Zum (May 19, 2008)

nice job...noticed the fly rods,is that your weapon of choice?
bass and pickeral can be a ball on the fly


----------



## Nickk (May 19, 2008)

Zum said:


> nice job...noticed the fly rods,is that your weapon of choice?
> bass and pickeral can be a ball on the fly




hence the screen name I imagine.


----------



## 3weight (May 19, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > nice job...noticed the fly rods,is that your weapon of choice?
> ...




I love to fly fish. Mostly for bluegill and bass. That's what I use this boat for 90% of the time.


----------



## Tompatt (May 19, 2008)

u just layed the plywood floors down? did u put any 2x4s on it?


----------



## Waterwings (May 19, 2008)

Looks good! 8) . Are those rod holders attached to back of your truck box?


----------



## sccamper (May 23, 2008)

Nice ride 3weight.


----------

